# canon 50mm 1.8 or 40mm 2.8mm



## digibrush (Oct 4, 2016)

*canon 50mm 1.8 or 40mm 2.8*

Recently I got EOS 700D with  18-55  lens.  Aperture only 3.5 to 5.6. this is not good for night shoot. 
I need some wide aperture lens and want to choose between Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM and Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Lens.
So friends, please let me know what should be best choice for my purpose.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2016)

get 50mm 1.8 ...there is lot of difference between 1.8 and 2.8 optically


----------



## digibrush (Oct 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> get 50mm 1.8 ...there is lot of difference between 1.8 and 2.8 optically


thanks! in fact wide aperture helps a lot in night shooting, But some of the review says 50mm stm 1.4 build quality  not good as 40 mm lens. I am not sure..thats why I am asking...


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2016)

digibrush said:


> thanks! in fact wide aperture helps a lot in night shooting, But some of the review says 50mm stm *[STRIKE]1.4[/STRIKE] 1.8* build quality  not good as 40 mm lens. I am not sure..thats why I am asking...


When weighing things side by side, one may out weigh the other one, that doesn't mean it's not good.
BTW, add 24mm f/2.8 STM in the mix for more confusion  it would give wider view.


----------



## digibrush (Oct 4, 2016)

nac said:


> When weighing things side by side, one may out weigh the other one, that doesn't mean it's not good.
> BTW, add 24mm f/2.8 STM in the mix for more confusion  it would give wider view.



That's a good suggestion, thank you.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2016)

but why soo many 2.8 are there....after using 2.8 for soo long and 1.8 nowdays...I would definitely say just go 1.8 way


----------



## digibrush (Oct 5, 2016)

Finally purchased Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM @7k.  Thanks all.


----------



## nac (Oct 5, 2016)

digibrush said:


> Finally purchased Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM @7k.  Thanks all.


Congrats.
Post some shots.


----------



## digibrush (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks@ nac
*i.imgur.com/UyviNo8.jpg
And my first click with this 
*i.imgur.com/Rv1L6Ib.jpg
f1.8/t100


----------

